# VFS Kernel Panic

## HansHub

Hi,

ich hab folgendes Problem:

Nachdem ich den Kernel kompiliert und installiert habe und meine Installation mit einem reboot abschließen wollte bekomm ich nur mehr folgende Kernelpanic:

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "hdf9" 

please append a correct "root=" boot option 

kernel panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on hdf9
```

Ich habe die Kernel-, lilo- und fstab-Config bereits überprüft.

Habt ihr eine Idee?

----------

## dakra

Hast du dein FileSystem was du mounten möchtest in den Kernel einkompiliert? 

Gruß dakra

----------

## HansHub

Ich hab ext3 Partitions. Promise Support, Ext2 und ext3 Support hab ich mitkompiliert.

----------

## toskala

und jetzt lesen wir nochmal die meldung und negieren alle möglichen fehlerquellen anhand von logischen schlüssen...

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "hdf9"

please append a correct "root=" boot option

kernel panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on hdf9
```

was steht in deiner grub.conf / lilo.conf

an der stelle root=...

ist auf hdf9 auch _wirklich_ dein rootfs

und wenn ja, steht es auch so korrekt in deiner grub.conf/lilo.conf?

wenn du das schon geprüft hast, poste bitte mal einen fdisk -l, evtl. hast du auch einfach krank paritioniert.

alternativ, hdf schreit nach zusätzlichem ide controller, sind die treiber dafür da?

----------

## HansHub

Folgende Partitionierung:

/dev/hdf1 NTFS XP

Erweiterte Partition:

/dev/hdf5 NTFS

/dev/hdf6 EXT3 Mountpoint: /storage

/dev/hdf7 SWAP

/dev/hdf8 EXT3 Mountpoint: /boot

/dev/hdf9 EXT3 Mountpoint: /

----------

## DarKRaveR

Das sieht schon etwas strange aus. Ein PArtitionstabelle hat 4 Einträge, wenn du eine erweitere anlegst sind dort eigentlich wieder nur 4 Einträge, Du hast aber 5 in der erweiterten. Das ist mir irgendwie suspekt, um das mal so zu sagen.

----------

## toskala

da schließ ich mich darkraver an, bootest du von hdf?

ich meine, hast du kein hda?

willst du uns noch irgendwas spannendes über deine hardware mitteilen  :Smile: ?

----------

## SnorreDev

@toskala

Ich hab auch kein /dev/hda oder so

Bei mir beginnt das ganze mit /dev/hdc /dev/hdd fuer den onboard Controller und die CD/DVD Drives

Ich boote von /dev/hde und die 2. HDD ist /dev/hdg. Das liegt aber daran, dass ich einen externen PCI Raid Controller habe.

@all

Das was ich mich bei der Config nur frage - braucht /boot nicht eine primaere Partition?

Noch etwas - ich kann auf meinem Server auch keine root="..." option angeben, da bekomme ich den selben Fehler. Ohne klappts aber seltsamerweise.

Auf der Workstation also die mit dem Raid Controller brauch ich aber die root="/dev/hde5"

[edit]

@HansHub

Hast du vielleicht im Kernel das Remaping eingestellt? Da gabs irgendeine Option, die den Secondary Controler nach /dev/hda... packt

----------

## matkare

@HansHub

könntest Du uns mal Deine Grub.conf / Lilo.conf posten?

wenn Du den "root" Parameter angibst, darf im Pfad das Device-Verzeichnis nicht fehlen. 

```

root=/dev/hdxx

```

just a guess

----------

## DarKRaveR

@SnorreDev:

Nö, /boot kann überall liegen, das ist völlig egal ob primär oder nicht.

----------

## HansHub

Also ich hab ein ASUS A7V Mainboard und die Festplatte hängt am ATA-100 Controller ist auch ein RAID Controller.

Ich hatte bisher mit keiner anderen Distri(Slackware, Mandrake,...) Probleme.

Ich werds mal mit hda* probieren. vielleicht hab ich die Drive Mapping Funktion im Kernel aktiviert.

----------

## kzette

ich habe exakt das gleiche Problem. 

Ich probiere gerade Gentoo auf einem einem Sony Z1SP zu installieren, folgende Konfig:

/dev/hda1 ->Windoof

/dev/hda2 ->/boot ->ext2

/dev/hda3 ->swap

/dev/hda4 ->/ ->ext2

Ich habe versucht grub zu installieren, folgendes kommt beim booten:

VFS:Cannot open root device "hda4" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic: VFS. Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0).

Der kernel ist 2.6.3-gentoo-r1

/dev/hda4 ist definitiv die root-partion

hier die grub.conf

..

..

title Gentoo

root (hd0,1)

kernel  (hd0,1)/kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda4

..

..

in /boot liegen kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r1 und System.map-2.6.3-gentoo-r1

Ich will von Debian umsteigen, mit Debian war die Konfig absolut kein Problem. Was mach ich falsch???

----------

## zuki

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Das sieht schon etwas strange aus. Ein PArtitionstabelle hat 4 Einträge, wenn du eine erweitere anlegst sind dort eigentlich wieder nur 4 Einträge, Du hast aber 5 in der erweiterten. Das ist mir irgendwie suspekt, um das mal so zu sagen.

 

Was ist daran Strange? In einer erweiterten Partition kann man unter Linux bis zu 63 weitere Partitionen erstellen.....

Ich hab das gleiche Problem mit dem gentoo-sources mit den 2.6er läuft alles einwandfrei. Ich bin noch am prüfen....

----------

## siliconburner

@kzette: versuch mal  anstatt kernel 

(hd0,1)/kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda4

kernel /kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda4

die in früheren installs. brauchte ich die hd angabe, nun muss sie weg?!?!

und übrigens, ist deib kernel wirklich /xxxx oder nocht zufällig /boot/xxxx ?

----------

## zuki

Problem gelöst.

Wenn die Einstellungen in der fstab passen und die angabe des root=/dev/hdxx zum Kernel passt, dann als nächstes mal die Treiber einstellungen für den Chipsatz Überprüfen. Das war bei mir die Ursache!

greetz

----------

## kzette

also der kernel war eigentlich in /boot, ich hab ihn aber in die Wurzel kopiert, ergab leider keine Besserung.

Die grub.conf hab ich auch geändert, hat ebenfalls leider nichts gebracht... .

----------

## dscha

hatte selbes problem. peinlich ursache: da ich erst mit genkerne kompiliert habe war root=/dev/ram0. da ich natürlich stupide die zeile kopiert habe, hatte ich die selbe fehlermeldung.   :Laughing: 

naja, irgendwann kommt man drauf...

gruss

dscha

----------

## kzette

das ist es bei mir aber nicht, ich habe nie mit genkernel kompiliert

----------

## siliconburner

nocht ne idee, die ext4 ist ne primaäre partition oder? nicht das da 'n kleiner fehler ist

----------

## kzette

sind alles primäre partitionen

----------

## siliconburner

@kzette poste doch mal deine richtige grub.conf und deine fdisk

----------

## alex4654

Hallo,

ich hab das selbe Problem wie kzette.

fdisk:

```

/dev/hda1   *           1        1551    11725528+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2   *        1552        1556       37800   83  Linux

/dev/hda3            1557        1623      506520   82  Linux Swap

/dev/hda4            1624        5168    26800200   83  Linux

```

grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeout 30

ut 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.3

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/kernel-2.6.3 root=/dev/hda4

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

/dev/hda2 ist ext2, /dev/hda4 reiserfs

btw. Windows bootet einwandfrei.

----------

## siliconburner

die linuxpartitionen brauchen nicht aktiv sein. das vielleicht das problem sein.

bei kernel das (hd0,1) mal testweise entfernen. sonst siehts gut aus. bei meiner letzten installation musste es weg

----------

## DarKRaveR

 *zuki wrote:*   

>  *DarKRaveR wrote:*   Das sieht schon etwas strange aus. Ein PArtitionstabelle hat 4 Einträge, wenn du eine erweitere anlegst sind dort eigentlich wieder nur 4 Einträge, Du hast aber 5 in der erweiterten. Das ist mir irgendwie suspekt, um das mal so zu sagen. 
> 
> Was ist daran Strange? In einer erweiterten Partition kann man unter Linux bis zu 63 weitere Partitionen erstellen.....
> 
> Ich hab das gleiche Problem mit dem gentoo-sources mit den 2.6er läuft alles einwandfrei. Ich bin noch am prüfen....

 

Mag ja sein, nur ist die die 'ofizielle' version nur mit maximal 4 Einträgen vorgesehen (bei nem MS DOS/WIN) Format und da er eine Koexistenz versucht. Außerdem ist 63 Partition sehr gewagt, das lässt für die kompletten CHS Daten der PArtition grade mal 8 Bytes und das kann irgendwie nicht so ganz sein, zumal in einer erweiterten Partition eigentlich auch ein bootloader liegen kann etc. - Sprich, ursprünglich sieht die erweiterte PArtition als Sektor genau aus, wie der MBR mit seiner PArtitionstabelle. 

Alles andere muß nicht laufen und muß auch nen bootloader nicht fressen   :Wink:  .

----------

## Inte

 *man fdisk wrote:*   

> The partition is a device name followed by a partition number.  For example, /dev/hda1 is the first partition on the first IDE hard disk in the  system.   IDE  disks  can
> 
>        have up to 63 partitions, SCSI disks up to 15. See also /usr/src/linux/Documentation/devices.txt.

 Gruß, Inte.

----------

## dronin

Hallo,

mir scheint ich habe dasselbe Problem.

Habe mir die Gentoo-dev-sources emerged und habe dann mittels

make menuconfig

Kernel configged. ReiserFS ist meine Root daher habe ich das einkompiliert.

EXT2 fuer Boot, NiC, Framebuffer...

DEV System, Automount eben was in den HowTo's steht.

Lilo ist configged

2.4.22-gentoo-r7 laeuft.

2.6.x bricht beim booten ab:

# Bei genkernel Kernel mit Meldung:

Unable to mount RootFS, mount root or type 'shell' for shell

oder

# Bei make menuconfig

Unable to mount RootFS, Kernel Panic!

Weiss jemand Rat?

----------

## DarKRaveR

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *man fdisk wrote:*   The partition is a device name followed by a partition number.  For example, /dev/hda1 is the first partition on the first IDE hard disk in the  system.   IDE  disks  can
> 
>        have up to 63 partitions, SCSI disks up to 15. See also /usr/src/linux/Documentation/devices.txt. Gruß, Inte.

 

Glaube ich Dir sogar, nur leider hat fdisk den Standard nicht gesetzt udn der sieht maximal 66 Bytes für die PArtitionseinträge innerhalb der extended vor, da in den 512 byte sektor halt auch bootloader code etc. rein kommen. lässt man den wech kann man zwar mehr einträge machen und rumpfuschen, aber iss halt ned standard.

Auf nem reinen Linux System mag das schön und gut sein, sonst aber eher nicht.

----------

## HansHub

Also ich hab jetzt meine Kernelconfig nochmal überprüft Drive Mapping ist nicht aktiviert.

Beim booten erkennt der Kernel meine Festplatte sogar unter hdf.

Wenn ich z.B. hda9 als root Partition beim Booten angebe erhalte ich auch eine ganz andere Fehlermeldung.  :Sad: 

----------

## z1n

Ich hab dasselbe Problem wie dronin - der 2.6er Kernel will schlichtweg nicht gehn - 2.4 geht Problemlos. Gibt ja auch etliche Threads zu dem Thema....

Versuchs deswegen testweise mal mit nem 2.4er Kernel.

----------

